# Olympic dressage day 2 n what's going on with the scores?!



## Shadowdancing (11 August 2016)

As I open a thread I see the scores have completely changed from what I thought they were?! 

Now:

1 	GER 	SCHNEIDER Dorothee  SHOWTIME FRH 	80.986 	
2 	GER 	ROTHENBERGER Sonke  COSMO 	77.329 	
3 	GBR 	BIGWOOD Fiona  ORTHILIA 	77.157 	
4 	NED 	GAL Edward  VOICE 	  75.271 	
5 	USA 	PERRY-GLASS Kasey  DUBLET 	75.229 	
6 	SWE 	RAMEL Juliette  BURIEL K.H. 	74.943 	
7 	GBR 	WILTON Spencer SUPER NOVA II 	72.686


----------



## Amye (11 August 2016)

They made amendments to Fionas and Sonke's scores yesterday, it was announced a few riders after they'd been (I think just before Dorothee went). Fionas went down and Sonkes went up  Honestly think that Fiona deserved more (and that's not me being biased  )

Think the Germans are going to be hard to beat with that start.


----------



## Shadowdancing (11 August 2016)

Yes I'm a bit gutted to see them up top when our riders did so well... I did think the German rider in first had a beautiful test though and deserves that position not so sure the one in second should be there.


----------



## Amye (11 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			Yes I'm a bit gutted to see them up top when our riders did so well... I did think the German rider in first had a beautiful test though and deserves that position not so sure the one in second should be there.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree. Our riders did brilliantly, especially as it's both their first Olympics and I think that Fiona should be 2nd.  Let's hope Carl and Charlotte can blow them all away this afternoon! (Valegro always makes me smily anyway he's so lovely, surely he just has to look at the judges with that face and it'll be 10s all round??)


----------



## Shoei (11 August 2016)

Does anyone know what time Carl and Charlotte are on?  I'm gutted to see these scores :-(


----------



## Shadowdancing (11 August 2016)

Horse and Hound says this:

The times for the two riders on Thursday are:










Carl Hester 11:27am (3:27pm UK time)

Charlotte Dujardin 2.24 (6:18pm UK time)

Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/rio-...rs-start-times-rio-586140#38YRwEIwKULQCW8k.99


----------



## shadeofshyness (11 August 2016)

I've stupidly booked to have my hair done during Charlotte's test argh!


----------



## Shadowdancing (11 August 2016)

Oh no! Can you watch on your phone or anything shady? I know people have complained but mine's never really let me down yet apart from the occasional break up yesterday.


----------



## Cortez (11 August 2016)

shadeofshyness said:



			I've stupidly booked to have my hair done during Charlotte's test argh!
		
Click to expand...

Well, cancel it, obvs. 

The judging is remarkably fair I must say; Sonke's test was just that tad bit more through than Fiona's.


----------



## Shadowdancing (11 August 2016)

Not long now... can't believe how nervous I am! 2pm kickoff is it?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (11 August 2016)

shadeofshyness said:



			I've stupidly booked to have my hair done during Charlotte's test argh!
		
Click to expand...

Haha me too! Well hair being done between the two so will be driving when tests on!


----------



## Shadowdancing (11 August 2016)

We are go people!!


----------



## JustMe22 (11 August 2016)

CAn anyone direct me to the bbc live stream? I thought I'd found it by clicking on 'live equestrian dressage' etc but then nothing happens. Missing out!


----------



## Tasha! (11 August 2016)

Omg would someone shut that child up lol


----------



## Tasha! (11 August 2016)

www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36708219


----------



## Shadowdancing (11 August 2016)

Love this horse Lorenzo. He's gorgeous.


----------



## JustMe22 (11 August 2016)

Tasha! said:



www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36708219

Click to expand...

I don't get a play button! ARGH!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 August 2016)

Want Lorenzo, love him!

Very glad that child has shut up .


----------



## hobo (11 August 2016)

Thanks tashe for link will pop back to watch our ones . Does anyone know does watching it on live stream use up my internet thingies (time allowed )?


----------



## Shadowdancing (11 August 2016)

Bit unfair to say if the horse isn't trained properly it can act up- the best trained horse can have a moment as we all know!


----------



## Shadowdancing (11 August 2016)

hobo said:



			Thanks tashe for link will pop back to watch our ones . Does anyone know does watching it on live stream use up my internet thingies (time allowed )?
		
Click to expand...

I think it will use up your data, luckily I now have tons of it from my new contract.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 August 2016)

OMG feel old, the entire Brazilian team are younger than me apparently :lol:, go Brazil .


----------



## eggs (11 August 2016)

Is it just my TV - the Brazilian horse looks pink!


----------



## Shadowdancing (11 August 2016)

eggs said:



			Is it just my TV - the Brazilian horse looks pink!
		
Click to expand...

He's not pink on mine... but I have to say I love him, seems like a happy little soul.


----------



## Dowjones (11 August 2016)

eggs said:



			Is it just my TV - the Brazilian horse looks pink!
		
Click to expand...

He went pink on one of the camera shots here too!


----------



## Shadowdancing (11 August 2016)

Child is screaming again...


----------



## Tasha! (11 August 2016)

Noooooo the child has started up again :'(


----------



## TheOldTrout (11 August 2016)

Tasha! said:



			Noooooo the child has started up again :'(
		
Click to expand...

I could hear it screaming but couldn't tell if it was here or on the live stream!


----------



## Dowjones (11 August 2016)

Really pleased with the Irish test


----------



## Lanky Loll (11 August 2016)

JustMe22 said:



			I don't get a play button! ARGH!
		
Click to expand...

Me either arrghghghhg


----------



## Fools Motto (11 August 2016)

C'mon Carl!


----------



## frostyfingers (11 August 2016)

Almost can't watch- Barney looks quite on edge.


----------



## Fools Motto (11 August 2016)

Shooot


----------



## Tasha! (11 August 2016)

Damn  nasty spook


----------



## Shadowdancing (11 August 2016)

Dammit couldn't connect what happened?


----------



## Crackerz (11 August 2016)

It keeps buffering i didnt see anything


----------



## Tasha! (11 August 2016)

Horse just spooked at something, but couldn't see what caused it. Carl recovered well but could be costly =/


----------



## Lanky Loll (11 August 2016)

The BBC has decided my office has moved out of the UK


----------



## Fools Motto (11 August 2016)

Well done Carl, but was a 'hot' test!


----------



## Amye (11 August 2016)

Second half looked very good but first half wasn't great  that spook might cost him quite a lot.


----------



## dixie (11 August 2016)

Phew that was nerve racking - he almost came off !
Got much better but was very tense.


----------



## frostyfingers (11 August 2016)

I think Barney thought the flowerpot was out to get him, frustrating but he did so well to recover.


----------



## Fools Motto (11 August 2016)

into 5th at the mo


----------



## dixie (11 August 2016)

Good solid scores for our team - yeah !


----------



## Booboos (11 August 2016)

Barney found a Pokemon!


----------



## Crackerz (11 August 2016)

what was Carls score? it seems everything but H&H has ground to a halt for me!


----------



## shadeofshyness (11 August 2016)

Excellent recovery there! Monster in the flowerpot


----------



## hobo (11 August 2016)

Well done Carl very hot ride great score. 

What would you say is worse yappy dogs at Badminton or crying child at dressage!!

Right back later for Charlotte.


----------



## suestowford (11 August 2016)

Crackerz said:



			what was Carls score? it seems everything but H&H has ground to a halt for me!
		
Click to expand...

75%


----------



## Crackerz (11 August 2016)

suestowford said:



			75%
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## ecb89 (11 August 2016)

I missed his test! Can't really complain, I had a phone call from the bank saying they are approving the loan to enable me to get my first horse!


----------



## Amye (11 August 2016)

ecb89 said:



			I missed his test! Can't really complain, I had a phone call from the bank saying they are approving the loan to enable me to get my first horse! 

Click to expand...

That is probably one of the best reasons to miss the test. Congratulations!!


----------



## Tasha! (11 August 2016)

That rein back was a bit ugly lol


----------



## ponies4ever (11 August 2016)

does anyone know how cathrine dufour did? i follow her on instagram and love her and her horse but have just missed her test


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 August 2016)

5th with 76% ^


----------



## 1ST1 (11 August 2016)

ponies4ever said:



			does anyone know how cathrine dufour did? i follow her on instagram and love her and her horse but have just missed her test 

Click to expand...

76,6%, very nice test


----------



## shadeofshyness (11 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			Oh no! Can you watch on your phone or anything shady? I know people have complained but mine's never really let me down yet apart from the occasional break up yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this, I can't cancel because they only do 'late nights' (not that 6 is late!) on Thursdays and I don't have another free one until October by which time I'll resemble a haystack 

Going to run home after and watch it on iplayer. Avoiding phone and internet so as not to spoil it!


----------



## shadeofshyness (11 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Haha me too! Well hair being done between the two so will be driving when tests on!
		
Click to expand...

Schoolgirl errors  Thank goodness for iplayer!


----------



## Booboos (11 August 2016)

Desperados is superb and his freestyle will be amazing.


----------



## Shadowdancing (11 August 2016)

Lovely horse and the Germans are up on top...


----------



## Shadowdancing (11 August 2016)

So from what I can see this is the team position currently:

1 	GER 	Germany 80.1901 
2 	NED 	Netherlands 75.5862 
3 	USA 	United States 75.1763 		
4 	GBR 	Great Britain 75.1244


----------



## Shadowdancing (11 August 2016)

Peter Storr back on commentary


----------



## ecb89 (11 August 2016)

Amye said:



			That is probably one of the best reasons to miss the test. Congratulations!! 

Click to expand...

Thank you! Been a long time coming!


----------



## Shadowdancing (11 August 2016)

This Brazilian horse can't be bothered in passage... bless.


----------



## Kadastorm (11 August 2016)

This Lustiano! Beaut! And wonderful plait!


----------



## Booboos (11 August 2016)

Does anyone know where is Damon Hill? I know he is no longer with Helen L but who rides him now and why is he not here?


----------



## MyBoyChe (11 August 2016)

Im a bit surprised to see so few spectators.  Disappointing


----------



## Clodagh (11 August 2016)

What time is Valegro on? Or if he has been how did he do?
Thank you.


----------



## WandaMare (11 August 2016)

He is on now and he is doing fab


----------



## Kadastorm (11 August 2016)

Valegro is just such a dude!


----------



## WandaMare (11 August 2016)

That was a dream to watch, I've got goose bumps. Charlotte's concentration is  so amazing.


----------



## ponies4ever (11 August 2016)

Go Charlotte!!!


----------



## Sam_J (11 August 2016)

What a wonderful performance from Charlotte and Valegro!


----------



## ecb89 (11 August 2016)

Oh wow. That was amazing!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (11 August 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## lewis2015 (11 August 2016)

Got a bit emotional watching that  Beautiful!


----------



## Lexi_ (11 August 2016)

I couldn't work it so I was near wifi during her test so me and the neds watched it on my phone in the field during a break in poo picking. Might encourage them to emulate Valegro! 

That was glorious.


----------



## Clodagh (11 August 2016)

I didn't see it but I see they got a top score. I am no dressage expert but he always looks so chilled, like he finds it fairly easy and is enjoying it. Some other top horses, Parzival for one (any time, not yesterday) look tense and unhappy. Just MO.


----------



## PorkChop (11 August 2016)

Wow, that was as near perfect as you could get, what a horse and what a partnership


----------



## soloequestrian (11 August 2016)

Am I being a bit thick here - I thought there were two tests that gave the scores for the team competition, but the freestyle is on tomorrow in the schedule?  Surely that has to be after the second test?


----------



## Booboos (11 August 2016)

Special on tomorrow, freestyle on Monday.


----------



## Sam_J (11 August 2016)

Clodagh said:



			I didn't see it but I see they got a top score. I am no dressage expert but he always looks so chilled, like he finds it fairly easy and is enjoying it. Some other top horses, Parzival for one (any time, not yesterday) look tense and unhappy. Just MO.
		
Click to expand...

He seems to be the only horse that doesn't swish his tail throughout the whole test!


----------



## eggs (11 August 2016)

Booboos said:



			Does anyone know where is Damon Hill? I know he is no longer with Helen L but who rides him now and why is he not here?
		
Click to expand...

The owners daughter had been riding him


----------



## Clodagh (11 August 2016)

Sam_J said:



			He seems to be the only horse that doesn't swish his tail throughout the whole test!
		
Click to expand...

Probably too scared!


----------



## Shadowdancing (11 August 2016)

One word for valegro and Charlotte's test; harmony. That's what so many other pairings are lacking. The horses look to obey rather than cooperate. Charlotte and valegro just look like they're dancing together. He looks so happy. It's beautiful to watch.


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 August 2016)

I missed them unfortunately, does anyone know where I can watch it please.


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 August 2016)

hi dobie girl, its on the h & h news page...oops  sorry, its just a snippet of all of our tests.


----------



## shadeofshyness (11 August 2016)

Dobiegirl said:



			I missed them unfortunately, does anyone know where I can watch it please.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p042jn4y

Here but the rubbish BBC people haven't uploaded it yet, grr


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 August 2016)

http://bbc.in/2b9fcbX       this link was on bd forum.  hope i have copied it ok, charlottes test is at about 48mins.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 August 2016)

I am getting cross, can't seem to access Carl or Charlotte's tests.  Hopeless!


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 August 2016)

Thank you, that was just  a fantastic performance, I saw Carls and is was such a shame his horse had a spook.


----------



## lilly1 (11 August 2016)

All are available on the BBC Sport website


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 August 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Valegro/207892555942588#

I just love this partnership.  Poetry in motion.


----------



## Honeylight (12 August 2016)

I couldn't find the placings or an update on the Guardian site this morning, though all other sports are covered. They just seem to snipe at dressage. They did say we weren't in gold medal position with real satisfaction.
What are the placings after the first stage? I have been dipping in and out but had vistors last night who obviously thought I was weird watching it.


----------



## be positive (12 August 2016)

Honeylight said:



			I couldn't find the placings or an update on the Guardian site this morning, though all other sports are covered. They just seem to snipe at dressage. They did say we weren't in gold medal position with real satisfaction.
What are the placings after the first stage? I have been dipping in and out but had vistors last night who obviously thought I was weird watching it.
		
Click to expand...

All the results here

http://rio2016.live.fei.org/Dressage1/results


----------

